# AFCI Circuit Breaker Prices



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Combination AFCI circuit breakers:

Cutler Hammer BR Series $29.58 each
GE $35.00 eac

What are you paying for single pole 15 & 20 amp AFCI circuit breakers?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Around eighty bucks up here in Bendover. That's the price for your common, everyday arc fault nuisance tripper.


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

QO about 44 clams


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

40. to 55. depending on brand. ive just noticed some combo(gfi and afi) are cheaper than the plain ones! i think it was homeline, not sure


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

What's an AFCI? :whistling2:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> What's an AFCI? :whistling2:


 Its how the breaker guys do business - its called the Always [email protected]#$ing Contractors Industry.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Combination AFCI circuit breakers:
> 
> Cutler Hammer BR Series $29.58 each
> GE $35.00 eac
> ...


Homeline here is running me 30 bucks.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> What's an AFCI? :whistling2:


Something hacks don't install because they think they have higher standards than the NEC.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

MTW said:


> What's an AFCI? :whistling2:


no rules, i guess you cant break em!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Something hacks don't install because they think they have higher standards than the NEC.


You're like a lemming running over the edge of the cliff.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

-----------


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Combination AFCI circuit breakers:
> 
> Cutler Hammer BR Series $29.58 each
> GE $35.00 eac
> ...


Between 35 and 40 bucks.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

QO CAFI $38.80


When I take out a permit.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

$40.00 for a single pole 20 at Lowes.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Thankfully, I have never purchased or installed one.

I fear this might change after Indy adopts the 2014 NEC. It all depends on what amendments they choose to make before adopting it. From the whining and complaining I hear from some, it might be a real interesting learning curve for some around here.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

Siemens $32
Qo $42

Never used other brands

Depot actually has some of the best prices here if you buy [email protected] time or more.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

btharmy said:


> Thankfully, I have never purchased or installed one.
> 
> I fear this might change after Indy adopts the 2014 NEC. It all depends on what amendments they choose to make before adopting it. From the whining and complaining I hear from some, it might be a real interesting learning curve for some around here.


Installing an AFCI isn't as nightmarish as some people May have you think. I've actually have had very few issues with them.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Ive had issues with the early models. Now they seem ok. Some of my customers still think Im scamming them when I tell them how much a breaker is.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have never understood why some are so against them. They work and I make a ton more money on a $50 breaker than I do a $3.95. Do these guys that hate them so much not wire a house to code?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

75.00 bucks plus 15% tax.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Installing an AFCI isn't as nightmarish as some people May have you think. I've actually have had very few issues with them.


Trolling = failed.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Combination AFCI circuit breakers:
> 
> Cutler Hammer BR Series $29.58 each
> GE $35.00 eac
> ...


Siemens $40.20
GE Q line $43.15
CH $54.86
BR $58.83


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> Siemens $40.20
> GE Q line $43.15
> CH $54.86
> BR $58.83


It costs a lot to send them up north.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> It costs a lot to send them up north.


It's the last leg on snowshoes that's the killer!


----------

